# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  حل مشكلة لايمكن عرض الصفحة Http:400

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

في الاونه الاخير ظهور مشكلة لا يمكن عرض الصفحة للمستخدم العربي 

وللمستخدم الانجليزي تظهر HTTP 400 - Bad Request ونفسها لا يمكن عرض الصفحه ..

عند دخول على المواضيع من الصفحة الرئيسية او من الاحصائيات ..

وعند اضافة موضوع واضافة رد .. وكذالك عند تعديل الرد ..

وهذي المشكلة عموما للمستخدمين الاكسبي win xp  فقط ..

اما ويندوز فيستا مايحتاج .. لانه المشكلة ماتظهر عندهم ..

لحل المشكلة الان عليك تحميل Internet Explorer 7 بالانجليزي ..

وتعريبه ... 

نجي الى البرنامح ..

Internet Explorer 7

تحميل من هذا الرابط ..

اضغط هُنا 

وبعد تركيب البرنامج .. 

حمل التعريب من هُنا ..

اضغط

وبعدها تصفح .. بكل سهوله .. وتقنية جديده .. وبدن مشاكل ..

واكرر هالمشكلة للمستخدمين ويندوز اكس بي win Xp ...

نســالكم الدعاء

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو وانا اقول ليش يصير كذه كثير 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك .. يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

تسلم خيي من كل شر
ويعطيك الف عافيه
افدتنا والله

جاري التحميل و التعريب
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتو ..

بإذن الله بـ تلاحظي الفرق ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عااافية بجد كانت مشكلة تنرفز
تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي ..

كل المودة

----------


## غرام العاشقين

الله يعطيك الف مليون عاااااااااااافيه خيوو

شبكة الناصره

وجزاك الله الف خير

وعساك عالقوه يااااااااارب

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك خيتو ..

يعطيك العافيه .. 

وتسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلم يدينك اخوووي شـــــــبوووك 
وما تقصر . يعطيك العااافيه 
ورحم الله والديك ..
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك .. تسلمي على التواجد ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يالخوي انا كاشخ الين بالابتوب افتكينا من الجهاز الخقه* 

*وصار عندنا لابتوب ونذز فيستا بس يالخوي* 

*بقول لك* 

*الابتوب بيجيك انفرمته سوا سيدي الونذز انكسر وعاجبتني نسختك* 

*بجي وبنزبط اكس بي بذل الفيستا* 

*اوكي يالخوي* 

*انا قلت لكتشوف حل الى الاكس بلور اركب اكس بي* 

*دام شفت الحل انركب اكس بي* 

*حيوووو يالخوي* 

*جهز نفسك وتسلم على الافاده والجهود*

----------


## hope

مشـكوور اخوي على المجهوود

يعطيك الف عاافيه 

لاعدمنـــاك ..

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *يالخوي انا كاشخ الين بالابتوب افتكينا من الجهاز الخقه* 
> 
> *وصار عندنا لابتوب ونذز فيستا بس يالخوي* 
> 
> *بقول لك* 
> 
> *الابتوب بيجيك انفرمته سوا سيدي الونذز انكسر وعاجبتني نسختك* 
> 
> *بجي وبنزبط اكس بي بذل الفيستا* 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه اخووي ..

مو مشكلة اسوويه لك ..

كل المودة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشـكوور اخوي على المجهوود
> 
> يعطيك الف عاافيه 
> 
> لاعدمنـــاك ..
> 
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## جنة الحسين

و أخيرا لقينا الح لهذه المشكله 

جزاك الله كل خير اخوي على الحل الرائع

يعطيك العافيه

دمت بخير

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو خيي شبكه* 
*رحم الله والديك* 
*شاكرين جهودك*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*والله هالمشكله اذتنااااا* 




*مشكور* 


*وربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 



*جاري التحميل*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بارك الله فيك اخوي شبكة  ريحتنا من أزمة 
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ...*

*اعاني من هالمشكلة واااجد بس الحمدلله فيه حل ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي وماتقصر...*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> و أخيرا لقينا الح لهذه المشكله 
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير اخوي على الحل الرائع
> 
> يعطيك العافيه
> 
> دمت بخير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو .. ويعطيك العافيه ..

وراح تلاحظي الفرق في التصفح ..

دمتي بخير ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *يسلمو خيي شبكه* 
> *رحم الله والديك* 
> *شاكرين جهودك*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتو سيناريو ..

يعطيك العافية ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *والله هالمشكله اذتنااااا* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *مشكور* 
> 
> 
> *وربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بإذن الله بتنحل معاك المشكلة ..

والتصفح بكون معاك اسرع ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بارك الله فيك اخوي شبكة  ريحتنا من أزمة 
> يعطيكم العافيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يخليك خيتو ..

تسلمي ملكوه .. على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ...*
> 
> *اعاني من هالمشكلة واااجد بس الحمدلله فيه حل ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية اخوي وماتقصر...*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

راح تنحل معاك خيتو ..

وبترتاحي من هالمشكلة نهائيا ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*يعطيك العافيه خيوووو*
*وأني في الفترة اللي غبت فيها كنت أتصفح كل مابين فترة وكانت منرفزتني*
*ألف شكر لك خيوووو*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي خيتو على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيك العافية شبكة على المجهود ..*

----------


## دمعة قلم

مشكور خيي شبكة على الافاده تحياتي لك تقبل مروري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا اخوي شبكة رجعت اقول حملت البرنامج وصار اوك* 

*باقي علي التعريب مو راضي شنو اسوي فيه ..*

*رحم الله والديك ويعطيك العافية.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

تسلم أخي شبكة عالأفادة الله يعطيك العافية ورحم الله والديك ...

                         بالتوووفيق  ...

     كـــــــرووزهـ ...

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
خيوو شبكه
كل الموده
تحياتي لك

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*
*اخي شبكة* 
*مشكور على المعلومة*
*المتصفح اللي عندي هو الاصدار السابع من اسبوعين يمكن*
*صحيح الازمة انحلت*
*بس يدقر ساعات*
*تقول جاينه يني وماسكه*
*ما يرضى حتى يرجع للخلف*
*احسب ان الدي اس ال انفصل* 
*بس يطلع شغال*
*واخر مرة صارت وياي قبل 3 ساعات*
*كيف يتصرفو وياه هذا*
*ومششكوووووووور مرة ثانية*
*واااااااااااسفة للاطالة وعوار الراس*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي
شبكة الناصرة 
جهد تشكر عليه
جاري التحميل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *الله يعطيك العافية شبكة على المجهود ..*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك خيتو .. تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور خيي شبكة على الافاده تحياتي لك تقبل مروري



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو عزيزي ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *هلا اخوي شبكة رجعت اقول حملت البرنامج وصار اوك* 
> 
> *باقي علي التعريب مو راضي شنو اسوي فيه ..* 
> 
> *رحم الله والديك ويعطيك العافية.*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بنسبة الى التعريب حملية من نفس الوصلة الا في بداية الموضوع ..

وستبيه كأنك تسوي ليه ستب ..

وراح يركب معاك علطول ..

اذا الويندز بالانجليزي راح يبقى انجليزي ..

واذا بالعربي راح يصير بالعربي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم أخي شبكة عالأفادة الله يعطيك العافية ورحم الله والديك ...
> 
>                          بالتوووفيق  ...
> 
>      كـــــــرووزهـ ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتو ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
> خيوو شبكه
> كل الموده
> تحياتي لك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك خيتو ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم*
> *اخي شبكة* 
> *مشكور على المعلومة*
> *المتصفح اللي عندي هو الاصدار السابع من اسبوعين يمكن*
> *صحيح الازمة انحلت*
> *بس يدقر ساعات*
> *تقول جاينه يني وماسكه*
> *ما يرضى حتى يرجع للخلف*
> *احسب ان الدي اس ال انفصل* 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بخصوص هالمشكلة ..

 يمكن يكون من نفس مزودي خدمة الدي اس ال ..

لأنه انا عندي تمام ... وتقدري تحذفي البرنامج وتركبيه من جديد ..

وبيضبط معاك ... او سوي ليه تحديث ..

يعطيك العافية خيتو ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك الف عافية اخوي
> شبكة الناصرة 
> جهد تشكر عليه
> جاري التحميل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك اخوي ..

تسلم على التواجد .

كل المودة

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

يعطيك ألف عافيه
خيي شبكة الناصرة
وشكرا على الجهود المبذوله
أخي شبكة لك أستدعاء في منتدى
الأقتراحات والشكاوي
عذرا أخي شبكة على تشويه صفحتك
ولاكن هذا هو الحل الوحيد للوصول إليك
أعتذر مره أخرى يعطيك العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك ألف عافيه
> خيي شبكة الناصرة
> وشكرا على الجهود المبذوله
> أخي شبكة لك أستدعاء في منتدى
> الأقتراحات والشكاوي
> عذرا أخي شبكة على تشويه صفحتك
> ولاكن هذا هو الحل الوحيد للوصول إليك
> أعتذر مره أخرى يعطيك العافية



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على المرور .. اخي الكريم ..

بإذن الله ارد عليك في اقرب وقت ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما قصرت ورحم الله والديك

واجد تواجهني هالسالفة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

سلمو اخوي شبكة على الطرح الرائع
انا ركبته قبل سبوع يمكن وزي ماقلت صار كل شي اوكي
بس كان ناقصني التعريب
مشكور عزيزي والله يوفقك لكل خير
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــــــــننــــــــــــاري

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ما قصرت ورحم الله والديك
> 
> واجد تواجهني هالسالفة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

وإن شا ءالله اللحين تنحل المشكلة معاك .

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> سلمو اخوي شبكة على الطرح الرائع
> انا ركبته قبل سبوع يمكن وزي ماقلت صار كل شي اوكي
> بس كان ناقصني التعريب
> مشكور عزيزي والله يوفقك لكل خير
> تحياتي لك اخوك
> الـــــــــــننــــــــــــاري



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه عزيزي ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## روح الانسانيه

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

عسااك ع القــوة أخوووووي
والله يعطيك العافية على جهودك
مبـــــاركة ان شاء الله .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## khozam

رحم الله والديك اخويي 

وانا اقول شكلة جهازي فيه شئ 

ريحتنا اخويي وفكتنا

الف شكر اخويي

تحياتي 

الحـــ44ـــبيب

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكور اخوي على المعلومه والتوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
لإنني أحد الأقزام الذين يرزحون تحت حكم شرشبيل لا أفهم ولا أفقه شيئاً مما يدور بأسلاك الكمبيوتر ولكن ثقتي بك جعلتني أنصاع لما تطلبه رغم إن المشكلة التي تتكلم عنها (http:400) لا تظهر لدي باستمرار فهي تداعبني بين وقت وآخر ، والآن جاري تحميل طلباتك على شاحنة السفر وأتمنى أن تصل بحفظ الله ورعايته ولكن هاااا أخوي العزيز ،، أتمنى أن تجري الأمور على خير ما يرام وإلا صفعت ولطمت على وجهي ، فأنا لا حول ولا قوة وواحد مو ناقص مشاكل ، فأنا يتيم ولا طاقة لي على مواجهة مثل هذه الكوارث فإيا الله أعبد وإياه أستعين .. !
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
تعقيباً لما سبق ، فأنا في هذه اللحظات أنتظر نهاية التحميل فيبدوا أن التحميل ليس مثل بقية المخلوقات فلا زالت عملية التحميل على قدم وساق ويبدوا أنها عملية شاقة أليس كذلك أخي العزيز/ شبكة الناصرة ، فأنا ألمح تواجدك بالمنتدى من خلال الإشارة الخضراء ، فإن كنت تسمع ندائيا فيا حبّذا طمئنتي عن طبيعة مدة التحميل downloading updates for windows internet explorer 7 ، فأنا على فكرة في بداية التركيب اخترت أيقونة تشغيل وليس حفظ فهل العملية سليمة ؟ ثم ماذا أفعل بعد أن تنتهي عملية التحميل ؟ أقوم فوراً بالتعريب وإلا ماذا أيضاً ؟
أرجوا التجاوب معي لإنني أنتظر وربما يطول انتظاري ولست مستعداً للطواف حول هذا التحميل سبع مرات ...!!!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> رحم الله والديك اخويي 
> 
> وانا اقول شكلة جهازي فيه شئ 
> 
> ريحتنا اخويي وفكتنا
> 
> الف شكر اخويي
> 
> تحياتي 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك عزيزي ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي على المعلومه والتوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفوو .. وتسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسمه تعالى
> تعقيباً لما سبق ، فأنا في هذه اللحظات أنتظر نهاية التحميل فيبدوا أن التحميل ليس مثل بقية المخلوقات فلا زالت عملية التحميل على قدم وساق ويبدوا أنها عملية شاقة أليس كذلك أخي العزيز/ شبكة الناصرة ، فأنا ألمح تواجدك بالمنتدى من خلال الإشارة الخضراء ، فإن كنت تسمع ندائيا فيا حبّذا طمئنتي عن طبيعة مدة التحميل downloading updates for windows internet explorer 7 ، فأنا على فكرة في بداية التركيب اخترت أيقونة تشغيل وليس حفظ فهل العملية سليمة ؟ ثم ماذا أفعل بعد أن تنتهي عملية التحميل ؟ أقوم فوراً بالتعريب وإلا ماذا أيضاً ؟
> أرجوا التجاوب معي لإنني أنتظر وربما يطول انتظاري ولست مستعداً للطواف حول هذا التحميل سبع مرات ...!!!!
> تحياتي
> يوم سعيد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عسى ان تكون بخير .. وسعيد كل يوم ..

نعم عزيزي حملت البرنامج .. وشغلته ..

الى الان كل شي تمام .. نعم تظهر لك هذي العملية ..

وتطول نوعا ما على حسب اتصالك ..

وفورا الانتهاء سوف يطلب منك اعادة تشغيل الجهاز ..

اعمل له اعادة وبعدها اضغط على ايقونة التعريب ..

وبعدها التالي .. نكست .. وبعد مايخلص سوي ليه فينس .. انهاء ..

وبعدها قوم بفتح المتصفح .. أي بمعنى صفحة انترنت ..

ولاحظ الفرق ... تصفح جداً رائع مع اضافات رائعه في الاكسبلور الجديد ..

كُن بخير ... عزيزي .. وأنا في خدمتك في أي شي ..

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

لقدوفقت والحمد لله على تثبيت وتركيب النسخة السابعة من المتصفح وقد تنفست الصعداء حين لاح ببصري شكل المتصفح وهو بزيه وحلته الجديدة ، والآن أنتظر خطوات تحميل التعريب ، وأتمنى من الأخ الفاضل/ شبكة الناصرة أن يزرع رئة ثالثة حتى يتحمل طلباتي الثقيلة اللي ملهاش داعي ويخبرني عن طريقة تعريب المتصفح حبة حبة ..!! 
هذه نهاية طلباتي ولن أوريكم وجهي ثانية ..!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

رئتي اليسار تكفي فقط للردودك الطيبة ..

لأنها قريبه من القلب اكثر من اليمن ..

وتسعك أكثر وتسع كلامك الحسن .. عزيزي ..

وسوف اخبرك بكل تفاصيل تركيب التعريب ..

أول شي تحمل الرابط التعريب ..

حمل التعريب من هُنا ..

اضغط هُـــنا 

سوف ينزل لك الملف بشكل .. ملف مضغوط ..

تفك ضغط الملف .. تضغط عليه بالزر الأيمين وتضغط على استخراج الكل ( اكسترست اول )

وبعدها بيطلع لك الملف .. تضغط عليه .. وبعدها تضغط التالي ( نكست ) وبعدها تنصيب ( انستل ) 

وبعدها انهاء ( فينش )... وبالتالي .. وبعدها راح تفتح الاكسبلور ( المتصفح ) وبكون بالعربي ..

للمعلومية فقط /// اذا الويندوز انجليزي مارح يتعرف .. والا قلبته عربي .. واذا كان عربي .. راح يكون عربي ..

وعندك اي استفسارات ... هذه الصفحة وضعت لأجلك ولأجل الجميع ..

وأنا في خدمتك عزيزي ..

دمت بخير

----------


## اناستازيا

الســـلام .,
دائمــاً تصيــر معي .,
مشكــورين علــى الحــل .,

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الســـلام .,
> دائمــاً تصيــر معي .,
> مشكــورين علــى الحــل .,



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو ،، وتسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## سيناريو

أخوي شبكة ركبت البرنامج وعربته أوكي الحمد لله
بس من حطيته  أحس ان الصفحات باااااهته تعور العيون مدري ليش؟؟؟؟؟
مشكور 
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد الله ان ركب وضبط معاك وتعرب ..

بنسبة الى الصفحات باهته .. رفعي الاضاء من اعدادات الشاشة ..

الا تكون  تحت زر التشغيل .. الزر الا فيه ايقونه مثل الشمس ..

وإن شاء الله بيضبط معاك ... يعطيك العافيه .. 

كل المودة

----------


## alzahrani33

كل عام وانت بخير استاذ ي العزيز

بالنسبه لي انا استخدم Firefox

يعطيك الف  الف الف عافيه

دمت بحمى الرحمن 

الف شكر خيووو

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أخوي شبكة*
*ابي انزل الاصدار السابع على جهاز آخر*
*وكلما انقر رابط التحميل*
*يبدي يحمل دقيقتين وتالي يقول لي في غلط في البرنامج*
*صار لي ساعة احاول*
*ودايم نفس النتيجة*
*اعصابي انحرقت وما صار شي جديد*
*كله مثل بغضه*
*اعيد وازيد فيه وماكو نتيجة*
*خطا في البرنامج السابع يقول لي*
*ويش الحل اخوي*
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفة*
*عورت راسك*
*وانت مو ناقص*
*بس ويش اسوي*
*اعتذر مجددا* 
*وارجو ان تفيدنا بسعة<<<< قرعة وتتشيرط*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> كل عام وانت بخير استاذ ي العزيز
> 
> بالنسبه لي انا استخدم Firefox
> 
> يعطيك الف  الف الف عافيه
> 
> دمت بحمى الرحمن 
> 
> الف شكر خيووو



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانت بخير عزيزي ..

نعم بـ هذا البرنامج .. لا تظهر المشكلة كمان ..

فقط في انترنت اكسبلور 6 ..

دمت بخير ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أخوي شبكة*
> *ابي انزل الاصدار السابع على جهاز آخر*
> *وكلما انقر رابط التحميل*
> *يبدي يحمل دقيقتين وتالي يقول لي في غلط في البرنامج*
> *صار لي ساعة احاول*
> *ودايم نفس النتيجة*
> *اعصابي انحرقت وما صار شي جديد*
> *كله مثل بغضه*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أبد اختي لا تعورين راسي ولا شي ..

بالعكس في خدمتكم ..

بنسبة الى وصلة التحميل ..

شغالة 100 % ودلحين وصل التحميل عندي 45 % ولا وقف ..

والوصلة من مايكروسوفت .. يعني مو من مواقع ثانية .. 

سوي نفس الا في الموضوع ..

وحمليه من جديد ..

>> شرح بالصور طريقة حذف الكوكيز من الجهاز << 

وبإنتظار النتائج ..

دمتي بخير

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
لقد حشرت أنفي فيما لا يعنيني فما لي والدخول بين المتجمهرين دون أن أكون متمتعاً بالذكاء ما يجعلني أشارك بلا حدود ، ولكنني أستاهل فأنا ليست عندي أي مشكلة مع التسجيل في المنتدى لا دخولاً ولا خروجاً ولكنه الشيطان الرجيم الذي وسوس لي بالركض مع الراكضين والمشاركة مع المشاركين فعجبتني قصة الكوكيز لإنني سمعت بها ذات مرة ولكنني خشيت على نفسي حلاوتها وطعمها الكوكاوي ، ولكن هذه المرة تجرأت وتخليت عن ترددي وقمت بالفعل بتطبيق إجراءات التخلص من الكوكيز وأضراره فبالفعل إن الادمان على أكل الكوكيز يسبب أمراض فادحة مثل السكر وربما جهاز لو تركته بكيفه وكيفيته فسوف يتمكن مه السكر ويقضي نحبه في أسرع وقت ، فقلت في نفسي : دعني أخلص جهازي من الكوكيز وسرت مع السائرين ووصلت إلى الخطوة الآخيرة التي ضغطت فيها على زر delete وهي رصاصة الرحمة بالنسبة لي لأفرح بإنجازي ولكنني ذهلت لإن الجهاز تأخر عن تنفيذ هذا الإجراء وبعد انتظار دام طويلاً وبعد يأس مرير ظهرت لي رسالة تقول لي : إن الذاكرة الظاهرية متدنية ولا يمكن تنفيذ ترحيل الملفات وكلام من هذا القبيل لم أستوعبه تماماً فشغلي الشاغل هو أن أتخلص من هذا الجمود والسكتة الدماغية التي ألمت بجهازي وبعد آه وآه زالت كل النوافذ التي ظهرت لي وعدت أدراجي وصرت أضغط cancel and cancel للعودة إلى حيثما ابتدأت وبالفعل ها أنا أعود بحفظ الله ورعايته وقمت بكتابة ما مررت به من معاناة عبر هذه الرسالة الكسيفة ..!!!
تحياتي وتوبة أن أعيدها فالكوكيز شيء لذيذ سأتناولها وأترك جهازي يتمتع بطعمها الفائق ..!!
يوم سعيد

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

والله وماكنت محتاجه لها وكنت اطنش وعادي لان هالمشكله ماتصادفني
 الا بجهازي اخوي واقول مالي شغل بجهازة وعندي جهازي وربي يسلمه ومن كل شر
بس شكله جن جنانه وقال الا اجرب  هالحل
وانقطع عني وحملناة وتعدل
ويسلموا خيوة شبكه على تعبك معانا
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكوور خيوو شبكه 
ويعطيك العافيه ورحم الله والديك 
وداائما متعبينك معاانا 
موفق انشاء الله

----------


## القلب المكسور

السلام عليكم 

مشكور اخوي شبكة 

ضبطت معاي اللحين 

تحياتي المراقب العام

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسمه تعالى
> لقد حشرت أنفي فيما لا يعنيني فما لي والدخول بين المتجمهرين دون أن أكون متمتعاً بالذكاء ما يجعلني أشارك بلا حدود ، ولكنني أستاهل فأنا ليست عندي أي مشكلة مع التسجيل في المنتدى لا دخولاً ولا خروجاً ولكنه الشيطان الرجيم الذي وسوس لي بالركض مع الراكضين والمشاركة مع المشاركين فعجبتني قصة الكوكيز لإنني سمعت بها ذات مرة ولكنني خشيت على نفسي حلاوتها وطعمها الكوكاوي ، ولكن هذه المرة تجرأت وتخليت عن ترددي وقمت بالفعل بتطبيق إجراءات التخلص من الكوكيز وأضراره فبالفعل إن الادمان على أكل الكوكيز يسبب أمراض فادحة مثل السكر وربما جهاز لو تركته بكيفه وكيفيته فسوف يتمكن مه السكر ويقضي نحبه في أسرع وقت ، فقلت في نفسي : دعني أخلص جهازي من الكوكيز وسرت مع السائرين ووصلت إلى الخطوة الآخيرة التي ضغطت فيها على زر delete وهي رصاصة الرحمة بالنسبة لي لأفرح بإنجازي ولكنني ذهلت لإن الجهاز تأخر عن تنفيذ هذا الإجراء وبعد انتظار دام طويلاً وبعد يأس مرير ظهرت لي رسالة تقول لي : إن الذاكرة الظاهرية متدنية ولا يمكن تنفيذ ترحيل الملفات وكلام من هذا القبيل لم أستوعبه تماماً فشغلي الشاغل هو أن أتخلص من هذا الجمود والسكتة الدماغية التي ألمت بجهازي وبعد آه وآه زالت كل النوافذ التي ظهرت لي وعدت أدراجي وصرت أضغط cancel and cancel للعودة إلى حيثما ابتدأت وبالفعل ها أنا أعود بحفظ الله ورعايته وقمت بكتابة ما مررت به من معاناة عبر هذه الرسالة الكسيفة ..!!!
> تحياتي وتوبة أن أعيدها فالكوكيز شيء لذيذ سأتناولها وأترك جهازي يتمتع بطعمها الفائق ..!!
> يوم سعيد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اهلاً بعودتك اخي الكريم .. يوم سعيد ..

بنسبة الى طريقة حذف الكوكيز في المتصفح الجديد ..

تختلف تماماً عن المتصفح القديم ..

وللطريقة الجديدة تقدر تفتح الموضوع ..

وتروح الى اخر الشرح وتجد الطريقة ..

اضفتها الان للمتصفح الجديد ..

وتسلم على المرور ..

ودمت بخير ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> والله وماكنت محتاجه لها وكنت اطنش وعادي لان هالمشكله ماتصادفني
>  الا بجهازي اخوي واقول مالي شغل بجهازة وعندي جهازي وربي يسلمه ومن كل شر
> بس شكله جن جنانه وقال الا اجرب  هالحل
> وانقطع عني وحملناة وتعدل
> ويسلموا خيوة شبكه على تعبك معانا
> والله يعطيك الف عافيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على التواجد ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكوور خيوو شبكه 
> ويعطيك العافيه ورحم الله والديك 
> وداائما متعبينك معاانا 
> موفق انشاء الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مشكور اخوي شبكة 
> 
> ضبطت معاي اللحين 
> 
> تحياتي المراقب العام



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم حبيبي على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## القوافي

شكراًعلى المجهود وجاري التحميل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو عزيزي ..

وتسلم على المرور .

كل المودة

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

السلام عليكم

انا دايما ً يطلع ليي كذا

وس الحل ترى مليت بالغصب الا فتح المنتدى

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعطيك  العافيه* 


*ويسلمك  الى المنتدى الرئع* 


*اخوي شبكه  الناصره*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا دايما ً يطلع ليي كذا
> 
> وس الحل ترى مليت بالغصب الا فتح المنتدى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الصفحة هذا بمعنى انه ضعف في اتصالك ..

وتظهر حين يكون ضعف في الاتصال او مشكلة في مزود الخدمة ..

دمت بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *يعطيك  العافيه* 
> 
> 
> *ويسلمك  الى المنتدى الرئع* 
> 
> 
> *اخوي شبكه  الناصره*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

وتسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكور اخوي على الجهد الجميل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو .. مشكوره على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------

